# RM17300 for ESL Teacher



## Kick (May 19, 2016)

Hello

I have an offer in Malaysia as an ESL Teacher and would like to know if RM13700 is the norm for teaching secondary students.

I will need to move to Malaysia with my family. Accomodation is provided.

Can anyone help?


----------



## crackedbox (Aug 15, 2013)

Kick said:


> Hello
> 
> I have an offer in Malaysia as an ESL Teacher and would like to know if RM13700 is the norm for teaching secondary students.
> 
> ...


Yes it is a good offer adding that accommodation is provided.


----------



## prof.ishack (Jul 4, 2014)

crackedbox said:


> Yes it is a good offer adding that accommodation is provided.


Actually it's a very good offer. Most universities don't pay that for expat PhD faculty. Maybe I should teach ESL instead of Engineering.


----------



## Tan Guat Hoon (Sep 26, 2016)

yes. It is a good offer.

You can live comfortably with this salary.

But the school fees is expensive in Malaysia (International school).
Please search the fees before you make decision.


----------



## yusszzxx (Feb 6, 2017)

Yes. this is considered good for a secondary teacher. Private school in Malaysia is making lots of money. That is equivalent to a starting scale for a PHD lecturer's salary at public uni.


----------

